# Silver Lake-Oceana County



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

No good last time???

Robert


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Anyone try it here in the past few days?


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I fished it Friday night, with a group of 5 guys around me. Never saw a fish caught, other than little perch.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

wartfroggy said:


> I fished it Friday night, with a group of 5 guys around me. Never saw a fish caught, other than little perch.


 
How thick is the ice now??? Enough safe ice for quads/sleds yet? 

Still haven't made it out there yet.........


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> How thick is the ice now??? Enough safe ice for quads/sleds yet?
> 
> Still haven't made it out there yet.........


PLEASEEEEEEEEEE......

The ice SAFE for your 600LB quad and my lard @zz on the back of it???


:lol: :lol: :lol: 



Idonthinksooo!

:SHOCKED:


----------



## therapy (Jan 5, 2005)

Caught a 22 incher and lost another one on christmas, about 3 inches of clear ice and three inches of white cloudy ice in front of floradale, a few patches of snow and sand, 14 ft of water on black and silver jigging rapalla size 5, also cayght more keeper perch than i'm used to maybe they grew enough to fish for them, We'll see next time.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Just trying to remember, in ice fishing that lake the last 5 winters I don't think I have caught any perch over 6 inches. Hopefully they start running a little bigger, that'd be nice.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I actually had 4 perch over 7" last friday which was a first for me too. I may try it again over the weekend, but we'll see. When I fished last I was by the hotel, the ice was about the same, 3" of good ice, 3" if white ice. The shore ice is all borken up, plan to get wet getting to the ice. I had to wade out and float my sled to get to the ice. And some pressure cracks had opened up so you had to hop over them. But once you get out ontop of the better ice you are ok. I would wait for a quad.


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

Sprat and myself are wearing our waders down there tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

fishin'magician' said:


> Sprat and myself are wearing our waders down there tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!:lol::lol::lol:


That's a great idea. Maybe a life vest also the way the temps are today! Be safe & good luck.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Wish "everyone" that fishes that lake would take 5 pike from it each time they fish it. As there is NO SIZE LIMIT on the pike from that lake as the lake is overrun with runt pike...........


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> Wish "everyone" that fishes that lake would take 5 pike from it each time they fish it. As there is NO SIZE LIMIT on the pike from that lake as the lake is overrun with runt pike...........


 

WOW I have never even caught a pike in my many trips there.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I usually catch at least one or two every trip jiggin for eyes. Its about a lost cause on tip ups as you can't go 20 minutes without getting a flag with an 18 in. or less pike...........never seen a lake with so many runts. There are some big ones around but they are few and far between. Which is really funny with all the runt perch around......you'd think they'd be gobbled by all the runt pike....


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah, I've never caught a pike there either. Caught a bass once, lots of perch, some crappies, rockbass, never caught a pike while jigging eyes or on a tip-up for eyes. Might have to try some afternoon if I get there early. 



wally-eye said:


> I usually catch at least one or two every trip jiggin for eyes. Its about a lost cause on tip ups as you can't go 20 minutes without getting a flag with an 18 in. or less pike...........never seen a lake with so many runts. There are some big ones around but they are few and far between. Which is really funny with all the runt perch around......you'd think they'd be gobbled by all the runt pike....


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

wartfroggy said:


> yeah, I've never caught a pike there either. Caught a bass once, lots of perch, some crappies, rockbass, never caught a pike while jigging eyes or on a tip-up for eyes. Might have to try some afternoon if I get there early.


 
West end farther down........loaded....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

wally-eye said:


> West end farther down........loaded....


Remind me to stay away from that end...
:lol:


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

<a href="http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff193/captshawnyp/?action=view&current=untitled.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff193/captshawnyp/untitled.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>













mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Mmmmm that looks good, and to think I ain't even been out yet and the temps this weekend and next week are going to be in the upper 40s and low 50s and rain.....sucks...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I haven't made it there to fish this winter yet, but just because most fish down by the hotel and state park doesn't mean you can't try it straight out from the public launch just past Mac Woods on the west end. Walk most of the way across the lake to the drop off and try around there. I have done well here before when it is slow elsewhere on the lake. Sometimes a small teardrop and minnow works better for me than a jiggin rap or Nils jig and I use 4 lb test mono. There are pike down at this end also, but it's great fun when they latch on (they're not all hammer-handles).
Has the shore ice been any better??


----------

